# fungus? on a tad?



## aquariumart (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi guys. I have done fish for years. One of my az. tads (back legs out, fronts noticible bumps) has developed a white spot, not ich. The spot is about 1/4 inch in diameter. My question, should I treat him and with what? I thought about acriflaven. Thanks, Debbie


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

I lost an Auratus tad to a strange mouth fungus so i treated the rest (a comunal tank) with a fish treatment that was high in methylene blue.. no more fungus, i don't recall the name now but i can let you know tomorrow when i get home from work...

It turns the water green.

Regards

Steve


----------



## aquariumart (Oct 26, 2005)

*Update:* It is definitely a body fungus, cottony and all. The fungus is on his side, near the back. I treated him with some ampicillin last night. I hope this cures it without killing him. 
Thanks for responding Steve.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

If it is a fungus, unfortunately ampicillin won't help. You can try an over the counter antifungal (such as tolnaftate) - but you may be better off euthanizing the tad if the infection is extensive.


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

Yeah i moved the ill tad to quaranteen straight away, within 12 hrs it was covered and looked like a wet q-tip and died, the rest however made it into great little froglets that are now 2 1/2 months old and eating vigorously....

Steve


----------



## Ben_C (Jun 25, 2004)

Sounds like a _Saprolegnia sp._ infection...a protist...

My $.02,
B


----------



## aquariumart (Oct 26, 2005)

I would have prefered acriflaven but I didn't have on hand. The tad looks better the cotton is gone. Lucky me I keep the tads seperate. Thank Debbie


----------

